# Test/Deca/Dbol before & after pics



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

Hey guys!

Thought I would post some pics from week 1 to week 9 of my cycle. This is my 2nd cycle, 1st was tri-test [email protected] 1mg PW for 10 weeks.

My cycle looks like this:

Weeks 1-4 [email protected] ED

Weeks 1-10 Test [email protected] PW

Weeks 1-10 [email protected] PW

Weeks 2-12 [email protected] PW

Weeks 1-12 [email protected] ED

PCT

Nolva 20/20/20/20

Clomid 100/100/50/50

Starting weight 12st 6pound

Current weight 13st 8pound

Not sure of BF

Diet

Trying to get 3000-3500 calories in, mainly eggs, chicken, salmon, tuna, oats etc.

Training

4 day split

Chest/Tri's

Back/Bi's

Shoulders/Traps

Legs/Abs

Week 3 Week 9 Week 7



Won't let me upload the other pics from the start. And pics are not in order lol. Any comments or advice welcome.

Cheers


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Your back needs a lot of work mate.

Arms and shoulders look to have grown quite a bit.


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Your back needs a lot of work mate.
> 
> Arms and shoulders look to have grown quite a bit.


Yeah mate, infact the last couple of weeks I have been dedicating a full session on back alone, getting my deadlifts up, new pb last night 180kg.


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

the pics are just closer buddy, cant really see that much difference tbh? maybe when you drop some bf you will see the difference. not being a cvnt just constructive critisism.


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

Hope so mate. Reckon bf about 20%ish. Going to start dieting in new year. Put on over a stone and lifts are up so doing something right lol.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pic to was the best one me thinks to be honest mate i dont think thats a good pose for you as you dont have that depth to your back that will come with age but one thing is clear that you have build a fair amount off size BF% seems to have stayed the same so is good


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Pic to was the best one me thinks to be honest mate i dont think thats a good pose for you as you dont have that depth to your back that will come with age but one thing is clear that you have build a fair amount off size BF% seems to have stayed the same so is good


Cheers mate, pic 2 is the most recent. Took after a good back sesh, got a lot of work to go. Going to start a cut in April. Was thinking test/t3/clen. Sound ok?


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Good work mate, should see alot more difference when you lose the water :thumbup1:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

awful tattoos mate.


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

brill results there mate, a credit to you. i know the hard work that goes into looking good, and you a looking good. ingor the neg-coms mate. be possitive. i always found tren/var the best cutter.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Def beefed up around the shoulders.As said your back could do with a bit of work but you're working on it!Getting a bit of lat width will give you more a v-shape.I found machine pullovers really helped my lats.If you have any other poses pop them up it's hard to judge progress on one pose only.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Well done mate, defo added some size with mimimal fat gains


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

pumphead said:


> brill results there mate, a credit to you. i know the hard work that goes into looking good, and you a looking good. ingor the neg-coms mate. be possitive. i always found tren/var the best cutter.


Tren/var. 2 compounds I have never used. Does var need to be run at a high dose ed, 100mg or so. How are the sides with tren, heard they can be pretty nasty mate.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Jeebo said:


> Cheers mate, pic 2 is the most recent. Took after a good back sesh, got a lot of work to go. Going to start a cut in April. Was thinking test/t3/clen. Sound ok?


Drop the t3 mate do clen 2on 2off add in var if like tren kills my cardio so i don't bother on a cut test 500mlg a week should do.

Good luck


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

Bumping this old thread. Just remembered posting pics. Came a long way since then. Good to look back and see some gains tho.


----------

